# New Betta not doing well



## fantails (May 28, 2011)

I just bought a new white Betta but he does tilt a bit and his tail goes to the side and I was wondering could he have nitrite poisoning? His Nitrite was greater than 1ppm in his cont when i tested and his Nitrate was between 40 and 80 

He does not swim much. He tucks himself in between things. he was doing some darting and a little flashing after i did the video.

YouTube - ‪betta white‬‏


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long have you had him?Where do you get him and do you have live plants?I had one,though a long finned halfmoon who would fall to the side like that.He was fine and the weight of his tail is what caused it.Yours looks ok, but severly scared.Whites are extremely docile little guys for some reason.I would get him some live plants and frozen bloodworms.Mince a small clove of garlic with the side of a knife,place in a bowl or cup with a cube of the bloodworms.Let this sit out for 30 minutes.As the BWs melt the garlic will soak into them.,Then feed him a few.The garlic is an antiparasitic,and he should jump right on it.Also for the flashing,slowly raise the temp to 86 degrees,and get some aquarium salt.Give him a medicinal dose(I think its a tablespoon per five gallons,but read the box to be sure).I dont see any spots of ick,but they may be there.thats why the salt and temp raise.You can also check for velvet.At night when lights are out,shine a flashlight on the fish and see if you can spot gold dusting.That is treated with copper based meds.

Good luck with him.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wanted to share my boy Uriel who was sideways.He would swim like this and then drift down,just like that.I was also worried and contacted the seller who said its most likely fear,which it was.


----------

